# What's happens at fertility clinic ?



## LA2015 (May 20, 2015)

Iv recently had a few blood tests and scans and my GP says my progesterone test came back as low and that he thinks I'm not releasing an egg so now iv been referred to a fertility clinic. Can anyone tell me what they'll do there ? Is there anything they can do for low progesterone ? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## LA2015 (May 20, 2015)

Also is there anything I can start taking or eating to increase progesterone ?


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

They will most probably prescribe you clomid to start of with.  If that doesnt work then they will most probably then start other investigations.

How long have you been trying to conceive?

X


----------



## LA2015 (May 20, 2015)

Ahh thank you, it's been 2 and half years now or just over x


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Hiya,

I have low progesterone blood test results indicating no ovulation BUT when using a clear blue fertility monitor they come up positive EVERY month for ovulation. 

At our fertility clinic they re tested my husband's sperm and for me did another blood progesterone test, internal scan of my ovaries to look for PCOS, fibroids ect, did a lap & dye to check my tubes and did bloods to check both our hormone profiles and check for stds. 

As my Husband had low sperm count and I have low progesterone they have recommended IVF with ICSI. 

xx


----------



## LA2015 (May 20, 2015)

Ahh thank you, iv already had blood tests for hormones and an internal scan which she said shows hints of having pcos but nothing concrete which is a bit confusing. My partner has also had his sperm tested through GP. 
Does your partner have to be there for the appointment ?
Good luck with your IVF xx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

At our first appointment they wanted both my partner and I there. They may also want to repeat some of the test - you often find in the world of fertility that they like to repeat tests often and make you wait for no reason for repeats of tests that you already have    

Good luck xxx


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Hiya,

I'm not sure but when ever I've made an appointment at the fertility clinic the letter has always been adressed to me but when waiting to be called through our Dr always calls both our first names and he always talks about both the male and female fertility stuff to us.

xx


----------



## LucyX (Nov 4, 2015)

I've just been referred to the fertility clinic because of low oestrogen and low progesterone, but I don't know what's going to happen when I go.  My GP said they would send me a questionnaire to complete and that they'd probably repeat the tests my GP had told me and my OH to do? She also said that she'd refer my OH too, even though his results were OK, but I don't know whether I just bring him to my clinic appointment or if he has to go separately.  Which do you think?

I downloaded a booklet from the HFEA called Getting Started, but I don't feel it really helped me understand 'what's next'.  And with 2 months to wait, I'm a bundle of worries and nerves!


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi Lucy,

They will just go through everything you have already talked about with your gp and in your questionnaire but in more detail. Then send you for more tests if you need them, once the dr's have on the info they need they will then give you some treatment choices. 

Our next appointment is 14th December 2015 and our very first appointment was 15th December 2014 so its taken a year to get everything done. My hubby had a 3rd sperm test in August but they will only give us the results if we go in to see them, the waiting list for an appointment is around 3 months, our dr is only in the office every other monday and we both work shifts so had to wait till bloody December to get his sperm results! 

You defo need to take OH to the appointment, everytime we've been Ive never seen a single lady there. The Dr will have lots of questions for him as well as you and your in this together so he should be there. 

xx


----------

